# hamster modelling...



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im serious about this....i really think that my hamster could model for Rotastak or something...hahaha she is alot cuter than the hamster on the front of the Habitrail boxes. what do you think? and is this even possible?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh she is a beautifull girl, she looks a lot like my Angel so I might be biased but there are some animal modelling agencies out there so you could look into it.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG you have the goonies as a picture! HOW AWESOME  

i approve....aahahaaaa i love the goonies!!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

It'll stress the hammie

Any way She is waay to pretty for somthing shabby like rotastak!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahaaa thanks  



i want moreeee 

hows oliver getting on in his nice new home?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive found out he is a her!

otherwise she is fin thanks!

(its kinda hard to write with a snail! lol)

almost letting me hold her!! so near!

Xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is very cute! However I think we all think that about our own hammies


----------

